# Alien Invasion T-shirt



## AlexanderSen (Jan 4, 2018)

I was designing a Tee to sell, but I need some input in order to finish it. Any constructive criticism is welcome! Some questions are: what do you like about it and what do you don't like. Also what works in the design and what doesn't work. Would you buy this shirt? If not, what would the shirt need to make it worth it? 

Thnx


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 5, 2018)

One heads up is that your image is very detailed, but it's also very wide which means I would expect the image to print quite small, meaning some of the detail might not be obvious.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Jan 7, 2018)

Oh. That's a good point. I will work on another version that is more simplified. Thanks!


----------



## AlexanderSen (Feb 2, 2018)

Just trying to flush out my ideas here. 

I edited my design a little bit, making some things simpler and more graphic. 



 

I also took the tentacle monster that I liked from the original design (scene) and focused on it. I tried making some designs with a play on words with the Call Of Cthulhu world and iDevices. I thought it might make a good shirt.




Then I played with making the monster design into a logo. It is simple yet stylized. I thought I could make it a brand. Space Monster - For people who like scifi pop culture. XD

 

 

If anything this is more a test and learning experience for me. I am looking for ways I could make a living doing my art. I thought I'd look into how many people are interested in my stuff.


----------



## AlexH (Feb 2, 2018)

I like the first of the SPACE MONSTER designs. That looks like the sort of thing that wouldn't look out of place in any t-shirt store.


----------



## AlexanderSen (Feb 14, 2018)

Here is a mock up of the Alien Invasion tee shirt.


----------

